# why Uber drivers get fewer Lyft pings



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Most Uber drivers also moonlight on Lyft and the number one complain is they rarely get Lyft pings.
No doubt Uber has more customers and more requests but there is a little known feature of Lyft driver app that may make those double dipping to have fewer Lyft calls.

Uber algorithm is simple, the closest driver (as estimated by the app) gets first dibs on requests so to get requests drivers try to get as close as possible to 'hot zones'.

Lyft works slightly different. The priority of who gets a ping is calculated based on both proximity and DURATION (how long the driver has been waiting since logging on or since completing previous ride)
The Lyft concept has been described as every car having a radius within which you will get pings. The longer you stay online, the wider the radius gets and the better your chances of getting a ping. 
This peculiarity of Lyft has several implications. First, if a dnver logs off Lyft app every time they get an Uber request they lose their spot on the virtual queue making it harder to get pings. Second, if you stay long enough with your app on you will get a very distant ping even if some other driver is closer to the pax.

One can also exploit this feature if you are working to reach a target for bonus or guarantee or simply want to reduce deadhead miles. Simply toggle the driver app on and of frequently and you will get fewer requests and most of these requests will be from fairly close by.

Also, with Lyft you don't have to be a jackass at airport parking lots or near bars. You will still get a ping even if you decide to wait at a nearby coffee shop.
NB: I am unable to find the link to a blog that reported this phenomenon, but I have personally verified a number of tricks mentioned.
I will post the link when I find it.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks, I will be driving more for Lyft due to recent events...


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

My experience with Lyft generally fits the OP's description. I think it may be a little more complicated, or they may tweak it depending on the time of day because I have received pings from 20min away, seconds after going online. I am pretty sure my radius was not that large after just having logged on during peak hours or during guaranteed hours.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> My experience with Lyft generally fits the OP's description. I think it may be a little more complicated, or they may tweak it depending on the time of day because I have received pings from 20min away, seconds after going online. I am pretty sure my radius was not that large after just having logged on during peak hours or during guaranteed hours.


Lyft surely has a more complex way of determining who gets a ping than simple proximity. Remember also Lyft has much fewer drivers too so you may be the closest driver over or even the only available driver at that rime


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

It's happened more than once. But yeah, I can't remember if I saw other cars when I went online. And we all know the cars we see on the app are all real


----------

